# Jet 16/32 review



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Moms are the best. What an awesome gift. Coincidentally, I was just poking around a 16/32 in the shop room at my local Woodcraft yesterday. The guys there love it. Their only complaint was that rolling the paper on the drum was finicky, but I think that's true for most of them.

Regarding the feed belt, theirs has a lot of hours on it and it felt plenty sharp to me. No one mentioned any slipping.

Sounds like you got a great sander, and a great mom.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats on your new sander.

I have had one for a number of years and have many many hours on it. There are a couple of reviews on the 16/32 here on LJ's you can check for upgrades and general use.

If I may help, I found that shortly after setup and use the next purchase was the extension tables. Believe me they really help with stock longer than a few feet. In addition, purchase your belts in bulk rolls and use the originals as templates to cut the new ones.

i also have one of those big rubber eraser blocks used to clean sanding disks, every so often keep the drum spinning and touch up the abrasive with the eraser block. You'll get more life and better results.

If you are new to drum sanders, you'll be tempted to hog off a lot of wood… RESIST this temptation and always go lightly. On my machine 1/4 turn is the most you should go, I usually use 1/8 turns.

These things really throw out a lot of dust, if you don't have a cyclone or two stage separator you will….at some point because you'll get tired of cleaning out filters. I usually keep a few grits. 80, 120 and 220. The 120 is in there most of the time for what I do.

You'll find that this will be one of the most used machines in your shop. I prefer it to the planer in many cases due to the absence of any snipe. You'll find that it will leave small groves along the length of the board no matter the grit but just a few minutes with a random orbit sander or better yet a card scraper and you are ready for finish.

good luck, thanks for sharing


----------



## Evans_Woodcrafts (Mar 6, 2016)

Great review! I got mine in December and have been very impressed with it so far, too.


----------



## eflanders (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words and tips everyone!


----------



## wrenchhead (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I have been going back and forth between this and the supermax but can't seem to decide on one yet


----------



## Woodboss53 (Feb 11, 2015)

I just ordered one of these yesterday. I hope I'm as happy with it as all you guys are.


----------

